# Stress Diarrhea When I Travel



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

OK, guys, I have a dilemma that is really bothering me. Whenever I have travelled since I got Hershey last March, he has developed stress diarrhea. He's now five for five--five trips I've taken, five times he's gotten it. Four trips he has pooped in the bathtub (at least it's easy to clean up there!). Four of the trips have been for only 2 or 3 days, one for a week. Each time the diarrhea has totally cleared up IMMEDIATELY upon my return home, meaning within the next 24 hours. I use a pet sitter once a day when I'm gone, plus an auto feeder for breakfast for all four of my cats. I do not have a similar problem with any of the other three. And how do I "know" he is the one? He once pooped in the bathtub when I was home, a few months ago, he's the only one who has, and at that time the vet told me he had worms that we took care of. 

I have listed this under behavior and not health because he is in fine spirits, and his stools become perfectly solid and normal once I'm home again. It has occurred to me that maybe what is happening is that because I give the cats EVO dry in auto feeders when I'm away, he may eat more than his fair share (he can be very food-driven), and that might upset his system. I've tried to get a pet sitter for twice a day, but thus far the sitters all work and can't do that.

I spent a lot for the two auto cat feeders, but all I can think of is to try again to get a sitter for twice a day, on the assumption the break in routine is upsetting his system, but not that of the three others. Any thoughts or ideas any of you has? I just hate going away and upsetting him, yet I can't refuse to travel for the next 20 years! Thanks for any ideas you may have or any reinforcement that feeding them dry in the morning may be the problem.

Almost forgot--their feeding schedule now is wet food in the am, a dry EVO snack at mid-day, and wet food in the evening. Switches to dry EVO in morning, wet at night, when I am away.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Stress diarrhea! how well I remember that! On my way to a show and my longhaired cat got it all over his britches, what a mess! Then had to wash his behind in a bathroom sink at the show hall and try to get his bum dry trying to hold him under the hand dryer. Very distressing for me and the cat. I cured his stress diarrhea by taking him out frequently in his carrier in the car for short trips and then longer ones. He eventually got used to it and didn't have the diarrhea. I was determined as he was a good show cat. 

Try pumpkin. It works for both diarrhea and constipation. You must use 100% pure pumpkin (_don't get_ the "pumpkin pie filling"). Add two teaspoons to the food twice a day. 

If that doesn't work, ask your vet for some medication to firm him up.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

i think you need to find a pet sitter. Leaving the cats without supervision for 2 or 3 days is very stressful to this one cat. He needs you.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will try the pumpkin, though Hershey doesn't have the problem while I am home. Maybe I'll add it to his food starting a few days before I travel.

I do have a pet sitter, as I said in my post, but only the type who shows up for a half hour once a day, not someone who would be a full-time house sitter. And I personally don't know of people who are willing to come live in my house for such a short period--or even a longer period, for that matter! 

I know poor Hershey has bonded to me, but I just can't take him with me. I think I'll try a sitter for the morning as well, so they can stay with wet food twice a day, their norm, maybe that will help him. The others don't seem to have a problem, but then again, the others aren't sitting in my lap as I type this, and Hershey is!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I am familiar with this issue. Except Nito keeps his poo in the box until we get home. Then he has diarrhea usually right in the middle of my bed. It's like he's trying to punish us for leaving him. 

Sometimes there is just nothing you can do. Getting a sitter in the morning to feed the wet will help, changing his feeding regime can just add to the stress. But to a kitty so bonded to his mama, the sitter is just no replacement, and he's probably gonna feel distressed in your absence no matter what. Nito is the exact same way. I am his one and only, and no sitter could ever fill the void when I'm gone. My friends that have come to watch him say he acts cold towards them, and shies away from petting, and basically wants nothing more to do with them. Luckily, I don't go away very much


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, I know, and that is what makes it so frustrating. Hersh gets along with the other cats, and he goes off and plays on his own sometimes, but mostly he is in the same room I am, wherever I am, and on my lap frequently. He sleeps tucked into my left side every night. One reason I got a second Havana Brown mix was in hope he would also bond with another cat, and he has, in a way--at least Little Hersh hangs around him a lot and sees him as a role model. But it's no substitute.

I tried to get a morning sitter as well, but until now there had been no one available, but I will try again. I also was hoping that after my multiple short trips away, he would learn that I always come back, so he shouldn't fret (do cats "fret"? Yeah, I guess so). He's such a great cat. Just one more short trip soon, then I'm around for a few months, but I'm going to try to keep his food at wet/dry/wet for his three meals, plus pumpkin in anticipation of going away, see if that also helps.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Poor Hersh!! In my opinion, the only thing that will help him is if you find someone to come over and pet him and play with him. I don't think pumpkin will work unless someone is feeding it to him while you are gone. I think your poor boy is just lonely 
I know it is hard getting a sitter, I really hope you find someone soon.


----------

